# Tell some one about Jesus?



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

When is the last time you told someone about Jesus? I have questioned myself many times. And i am ashamed to tell the number. Too many times we lead a life without a direction. The direction is up. I am faliure in many aspects of sharing my faith or even living out my faith to its potential. There is a father above who loves us, and cares for us, so take a step back and ask yourself, as i have been asking myself for a few months now, ( when is the last time i really told someone about Jesus? )


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

OK backbay2,

Good advice. I've defended the Gospel of Jesus several times over the past year, but I have not purposely tried to share the Salvation that comes only through Jesus. You're right ! I need to be more proactive in sharing with others. Thanks for the heads- up.


----------



## frank n texas (Aug 11, 2004)

Not to offend you here but my answer is Never...Do not feel it is my place to push my religion or religious beliefs on anyone else...That is why we have houses of worship.

Happy Thanksgiving...


----------



## sticko (Sep 16, 2009)

I hate to say this but there are people right here in our good country

that has never been in a house of worship. Or will ever know the love 

of our God or Lord Jesus if it wasn't for good people telling about the love of

the father. To the ones that have never found that love of the Lord


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

*Please don't be offended*

Please do not feel offended that someone would take an opportunity to discuss it with you or anybody else. We realize some are pushy or insensitive to responses where somebody does not want to hear it.

There ARE people who in fact, do want to hear about The Gospel in a non-threatening way. I have had many times when it just came about naturally. I met a guy recently on a plane trip. It turns out he was a minister. It was quite engaging and he was a "by The Book" type, but I enjoyed a philosophical discussion and comparison with the faith needed for one to believe all they are told from science vs. faith in a higher being. I could tell he was probing but I could also tell he enjoyed the conversation and had a genuine concern for my soul.

That in fact is the main idea. We are all somebody's brother, sister, son, daughter, whatever. We are all have humanity in common. On the level where one knows one soul is no better or worse, worth no more or less in God's eyes, leaves evangelical leaning Christians with a concern for everybody's soul.

I work with a guy who ministers in a Brazoria County Prison ( we have several). There are some great stories that come from there, some bad experiences but also profound, real stories.

There is something called "The Great Commission" that many are not aware of. Basically, it is that God has told Christians to spread "the word" to all possible. We do not believe that all who do not believe or convert are "infidels" and only worthy of death. We do believe that a word here or there is what God wants and that ANY single reference may be enough to stir somebody to think upon God and perhaps investigate and eventually become what we call "saved". We also know (most of us anyway) that to be too pushy only builds a resistance in another person. Consider how many people are believers and likely believe in "The Great Commission" (Google it if you are interested in understanding what motivates some more than others) as opposed to actually how few bring it up. I guess 70% of Americans consider themselves as believing in God but I bet 7 out of 10 people who you come into contact with beat you about the head with a Bible.

I will say that it takes a good deal of "gumption" to even open the subject. Anybody I ever knew who spoke to another was extremely apprehensive and concerned about offending somebody in bringing it up. I beg you to see it as another person as probably seeing something in you that made another want to share it with you. It is a genuine concern and interest in you that makes them feel encouraged to talk about it. If they didn't care, it would be MUCH easier to never bring it up especially these days when we are called kooks and fairy tale believers. Many folks are honest and unintimidated/unthreatened and want to discuss it on one level or another or simply "telegraph" that they have heard and are not interested. It is ok to say yes I know or I am not interested.

That said, some have been taught that every Christian is charged with the duty of "winning souls". Some can be pushy. Some are overbearing and I understand that. Likewise however, there are people who are arrogant and insensitive in their response. We all have to have the character to respect others' cultures and such and simply get over it. I DO know that often those who most strongly rebuff are those most in need, often running from their own conscience. We are all different.

I also have had to turn away Muslim approaches but have also found discussions with they and Buddists, and even a pagan priest pretty interesting.

Maybe the best response to someone who is being pushy is to tell them that you sense that they are being pushy. Sometimes they are just new Christians and have a bit of reckless enthusiasm.

I/we understand that others feel like a car salesman is hitting them up about guilt and God. Most of us would do all we can to avoid making somebody feel uncomfortable. I just enjoy learning other folks' processes and how they came to believe what they do.

I wish I could say you won't be bothered any more by it but I simply can't.

Looking at the way folks have to live under sharia law makes me believe that westerners need to unite well enough to maintain their way of life.

Sorry for the tome, it is late and I am tired and the mind rambles.

peace (the kind that one has after the kids are asleep)



frank n texas said:


> Not to offend you here but my answer is Never...Do not feel it is my place to push my religion or religious beliefs on anyone else...That is why we have houses of worship.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving...


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

*Religious beliefs*

I agree is not or should not be our agenda to push our religion or religious beliefs on anyone else. Because as an individual we could never adhere to such a strict set of rules that we as a religion ad. Religion is what is ruining us. It is only for grace of God and the love of Jesus that we can be saved. And that is what i am saying. When is the last time you told some one about that love. An unbinding love, no rules, no restrictions, no pews, no preacher, just sharing the love. I have always seen the church as a place not only to worship as you have said yourself, but to learn about Jesus and grow spiritually. But too often a church is associated with all the hype of how you have to worship and we have forgotten the basics. I am not a bible scholar, I am not a brow beater, and I am not a judge or jury, I just wondered am I in the same boat as any one else?



frank n texas said:


> Not to offend you here but my answer is Never...Do not feel it is my place to push my religion or religious beliefs on anyone else...That is why we have houses of worship.
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving...


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Backbay2, thanks for your thread. I understand where you are coming from and I concur that we need to be mindful of that still small voice. Keep the faith.
RT


----------



## TailHunter3 (May 21, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> Backbay2, thanks for your thread. I understand where you are coming from and I concur that we need to be mindful of that still small voice. Keep the faith.
> RT


X2

God Bless!

It was quite upsetting to hear on the radio this week that schools are not allowing Silent Night and other faith based Christmas music to be sung. I do believe it is our duty to share our faith as some have not been so lucky to grow up with family that exposed them to Christ. I believe our Country was founded with Christian Faith and it is very disturbing the impact that less than 15% of the population (non-believers) is having in destroying our values and ethics. I know this isn't very Christian like but atheist be damned!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*Let's lay down the basics*

In the Christian religion, it is simple, do you believe that God sent his Son, Jesus Christ, to die on the cross to save all of us from our sins? If we believe this and accept Him as our Savior, we will have eternal life in Heaven...no ifs, ands, or buts.

Everything in or happening in the church building either honors God, or is worshiping the...service...pastor...music....Sunday School friends....

All of those are good to bring us in fellowship, but it is ALL about accepting Him as YOUR PERSONAL SAVIOR.

PM me if you want to attend a really cool, Christian church in Kingwood where we help Christians all across Houston and across the globe and don't want any publicity for it.

If you really want to make Houston a better Christian community, we are working very hard with many other churches in Houston to rebuild the intercity churches so those pastors can preach the gospel.

It is very exciting to be part of, but only paragraph #1 of this message really counts. Everything else is good deeds.

PS - My job is to spread the gospel. I would never try to convince anyone to come to Christ, that is the BIG GUYS job. They are the only ones that can convict a heart. I am way too small for that.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

I agree with much said above. Don't spread religion, spread the good news of Jesus. Don't be pushy, but don't miss an orportunity to share. If people become offended, stop. The Holy Spirit will guide us. The Holy Spirit will open doors. 

Thanks backbay2


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Hmm, I was doing some searches and came across this old thread. You never know how long something like this will hang around. 

Thanks backbay2, for the opportunity to do a bit of inner soul searching.


----------



## YouthintheWild (Jun 16, 2010)

I have found that when i take my eyes off of myself and live a life helping others.Doors open and God presents oppurtunities where one was not.Like i say some talk it and some walk it which are YOU.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

Amen to speading the word of Jesus Christ...be bold and don't be ashamed to spread the good news about Him.


----------



## DEG (May 29, 2006)

WOW

I am working out of state right now. TODAY the boss of my contact came to our tool trailer during a break just checking on the job and seeing how things were going. He is a very quiet polite man. During our conversation he wished all the fathers on the crew a happy fathers day. He also said "God bless you all". We talked awhile about motorcycle riding and other things. During the conversation he began to talk about his lif and his family.

He is Iranian. He and his family were muslim. He immigrated to the U.S.A. 20 to 30 years ago the best I can remember. He was saved not long after he came to the U.S. His father was a colonel in the Iranian army under the former Shaw of Iran. He wanted to retire as a general. When he was passed over for the promotion he was upset and retired...as a colonel. A Christian friend told him not to be upset because God had a plan for him. When the revolution happened and the ayatollah khomeinie (spelling prolly wrong but you know who he is) took power, all generals active and retired were murdered. Steve's father left everything behind and immigrated to the U.S.A. Several years later he had serious back trouble. He was in the hospital scheduled for surgey. Steve went to stay with him one day and while he was there he read the Gospel of John to his father. The old man didn't want to hear it and told him not to come back if he was going to preach Christianity to him. Steve told him on the way out of the room to ask Jesus for proof. 2 days later Steve was called to pick up his dad. He had been healed. His dad never had the surgery. He asked Jesus and Jesus responded. He walked out of the hospital a new man. A new man in Christ. 

Steve spreads the word.

As believers. We should too.


----------



## Rebelsharker (May 4, 2009)

TailHunter3 said:


> X2
> 
> God Bless!
> 
> It was quite upsetting to hear on the radio this week that schools are not allowing Silent Night and other faith based Christmas music to be sung. I do believe it is our duty to share our faith as some have not been so lucky to grow up with family that exposed them to Christ. I believe our Country was founded with Christian Faith and it is very disturbing the impact that less than 15% of the population (non-believers) is having in destroying our values and ethics. I know this isn't very Christian like but atheist be damned!


Sorry,I usually mind my own business on the subject, but this post got to me. Just because someone thinks different than you doesn't mean that they ain't worth a ****. Now I don't mind Christians doing their thing, as long as they aren't spewing hate towards me for believing something different. When somebody says things like that to me, especially when they don't know me, I tend to start to feel the same way towards them. I think that's why atheists don't want anything christian around. This country was founded on freedom. We ain't all bad, and it hurts to lose friends over something as petty as beliefs. I don't dislike Christians, but I seem to run into a lot of close minded fools who hate just to hate, and use religion as an excuse. Like I said, I usually keep my mouth shut, but I'm sick of the hate.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

DEG said:


> ... Steve went to stay with him one day and while he was there he read the Gospel of John to his father. The old man didn't want to hear it and told him not to come back if he was going to preach Christianity to him. Steve told him on the way out of the room to *ask Jesus for proof*. 2 days later Steve was called to pick up his dad. He had been healed. His dad never had the surgery. *He asked Jesus and Jesus responded*. He walked out of the hospital a new man. A new man in Christ.
> 
> Steve spreads the word.
> 
> As believers. We should too.


Deg, thank you so much for sharing this truly awesome story.

The key is for the unbelieving person to have enough faith to *speak* to Jesus. But they only can speak to Jesus if they have *heard* about Jesus and his sacrificial love for us.

That's why we need to "go and tell" what Jesus has done for us, so that others will want to speak to him, too. And when they do, they will *know* that he IS.

We cannot prove God to those who don't know him. But God will prove himself to those who call on the name of Jesus.

Good thread, even if it is a bit old.


----------



## backbay2 (Aug 13, 2009)

TheAnt said:


> Hmm, I was doing some searches and came across this old thread. You never know how long something like this will hang around.
> 
> Thanks backbay2, for the opportunity to do a bit of inner soul searching.


I had forgotten about this post. thanks to TheAnt for the reminder. With lifes ups and downs and goods and bads. with the stresses of the things around us. it is a good reminder to look back at some of these post. And also a look back at what was going on in my mind at the time. Definetly a time to continue the inner soul searching again.


----------

